# Snook season opener - Flamingo



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats chunky........ i was dreaming of linesiders last night.

ladyfish for bait is awesome !


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful fish Cap't, I can't wait to make it down there. Keep those reports coming!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> I always try to get a nice snook on opening day (today) -even if I have to hit the water by myself.... Everything worked properly today with trout, tarpon, snapper, and finally the snook...
> 
> 
> Now all I need to do tomorrow if find one a bit smaller... This big girl was 36" and weighed in at 15lbs on the Boga... When I'm by myself I always lay the fish next to the rod for a bit of perspective... The reel is a Shimano TLD15.... She was released safely (and very lucky that no shark came after her since they were thick at a lot of spots now... You hook a big snook and try to play "keep away" with uncle toothy...
> ...


Very nice sir. I used to have a TLD15, but I have never caught a snook that size.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a small tip for those wanting to tangle with a big snook in hot weather.... Instead of the places that might hold a big snook (but only rarely when you're tossing lures) you might want to fish the same deep shorelines where grouper hang out... If you hook up in 8 to 15' of water with a live ladyfish (or any other live bait) or you simply use fresh killed chunks of ladyfish on the bottom... you won't find any small snook on the other end. In deeper waters the snook are all much bigger than the fish most encounter.... In winter live baiting or chunking for snook doesn't work very well at all since the metabolism of fish in coldwater just doesn't drive the fish the way hot weather does...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's a small tip for those wanting to tangle with a big snook in hot weather.... Instead of the places that might hold a big snook (but only rarely when you're tossing lures) you might want to fish the same deep shorelines where grouper hang out... If you hook up in 8 to 15' of water with a live ladyfish (or any other live bait) or you simply use fresh killed chunks of ladyfish on the bottom... you won't find any small snook on the other end. In deeper waters the snook are all much bigger than the fish most encounter.... In winter live baiting or chunking for snook doesn't work very well at all since the metabolism of fish in coldwater just doesn't drive the fish the way hot weather does...


Thank you Bob. I like your reports on the Glades.


----------

